# HELP! low oil pressure & car wont start now.



## bckdannyd

Hi all, am all new to this forum stuff, so am sorry in advance incase am on the wrong part.

the problem is I had low oil pressure on my Mk1 audi tt (225), at the time when the light came on I had no idea what it was apart from something to do with oil (obv) so yeah I topped it up a wee bit light went off for about 5 mins and on it came again then all of a sudden it started making a funny noise . so pulled over and turned it off and now it doesn't want to fire again. it cranks fine enough tho. had it plugged into a comp and it said the camshaft position sensor was faulty. changed it and surprise surprise, didn't do nothing different. heard about a sludge problem or something? was going to take it to the lock up and drain the oil and get the sump off? good idea? any help would be a bonus?


----------



## nilrem

Welcome and sorry to be the bearer of bad news but your probably going to need a new engine. 
The oil pick up pipes are prone to getting blocked and starving the engine of oil causing terminal damage :-(

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bckdannyd

oh man! think it would be worth dropping the sump and possibly replacing the oil pump amd pick up pipe and filters etc?


----------



## nilrem

I'd drop the sump clean out the pick up and do an oil/filter change. If your lucky and I mean really lucky you may be OK but I will add that a high percentage of people reporting low oil pressure warning followed by engine noise usually result in needing a new engine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

nilrem said:


> I'd drop the sump clean out the pick up and do an oil/filter change. If your lucky and I mean really lucky you may be OK but I will add that a high percentage of people reporting low oil pressure warning followed by engine noise usually result in needing a new engine.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A Big plus 1 on the above


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, As above, get the sump off & sump strainer sorted. Why would you won't to retry starting an engine with low oil pressure.
Hoggy.


----------



## bckdannyd

i'll get onto that tomorrow and just keep my fingers crossed. the joys of motoring. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ej2_sir

It might not be as bad as it sounds. I'm not familiar with this engine but if you've got the sump off, you can potentially check and replace the main bearings at the same time. Get a decent gauge to check pressure after replaced. This is a relatively cheap option and may save a complete engine swap. Be aware though that other oil starve problems could be present, (check turbo bearings for shafts play etc) Sorry if this doesn't apply, I'm looking to purchase one of these vehicles but have never worked on one


----------

